# Snowing Already



## nehcterg (Oct 11, 2006)

I thought I would share some pictures that I took in my backyard at about 5:45pm today... Its only early October and in my area we are having our first snow, in the next few days we are supposed to get somewhere between 8 and 16 inches of snow.

Anyways I live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan (for those who don't know exactly where that is). I've lived here my whole life...there have been years where our Halloween costumes were made to fit over snowsuits, and years we have had over 300 inches of snow. Some years it just starts earlier than others.

I was so close to making a snow angel before I took the pictures, but it was way to slushy and wet.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 11, 2006)

That looks gorgeous.




My mom would love to live in a place like that. We have to drive up to Big Bear or Barstow to see snow


----------



## Becka (Oct 11, 2006)

ok, it looks pretty, BUT please keep it in your end of the world, I don't want it here!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 11, 2006)

Ahh! Color me jealous! I looovee snow!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 11, 2006)

Pretty! I know all about snow due to where I live. Yesterday we had some but it quickly melted. The next few days they are forecasting more. Today it was 0 celsius, but with the windchill it was -7 celsius. I hope this winter will be mild like last year. The pic below is from last winter, late in the season...


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 11, 2006)

We are having our first freeze tonight, no snow yet though. I love snow, I just don't like to drive that way



I grew up in a warm weather near the sea, ahhhh! oh well, I heard this winter is supposed to be warm anyway


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yikes! Well it does look pretty but I don't wanna deal w/ that yet! Ditto!


----------



## TylerD (Oct 11, 2006)

*Ya it was snowing earlier here also. Soon enough we are going to get days of 35 below.... Canada gets the worst weather ever!!! And I dont think snow is pretty hahaha. It just gives me chills looking at it. BLAH!!*


----------



## Nox (Oct 11, 2006)

Ohhhh... it makes me almost homesick for Minnesota! Almost. I still like the weather better over here in SoCal though.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 12, 2006)

That looks so pretty





I want snow where I am!


----------



## littletingoddes (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow! Where are you in Michigan?? I'm in the center of the state, and so far all we've had is rain, though it is 45 degrees outside.



I'm just so not ready for snow!

Edit: Ok, just reread your post, and saw you're in the UP. Duh!! LOL The thought of snow just has me all flustered!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 12, 2006)

dang it! i live in ohio so if michigan has snow that means its most likely heading here. lol

right now its storming pretty bad but they were calling for snow on thursday. so who knows


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 12, 2006)

Ohhh, I miss the snow! It's so pretty!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 12, 2006)

Time for more cuddling!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow.. Snow already!! I am all about the summer time, but I do think snow looks pretty.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, we're supposed to have flurries this weekend to the west of us... Ew! LOL! I'm not looking forward to the snow yet! LOL!


----------



## Jessica81 (Oct 12, 2006)

Whenever i see snow I just think of movies. =( I was just complaining to my boyfriend that I am missing summer b/c I can't tan while I'm having laser hair removal. I forgot for the rest of the U.S. summer is over.


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 12, 2006)

Snow is so pretty to look at, but then you have to drive in it and I absolutely HATE it! If I had no where to drive to then I wouldn't mind if it snowed for a while





Plus once cars start driving in it, it looks all dirty and ugly on the streets. LoL.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 12, 2006)

Aww, I love snow! Just not where I live, because as soon as the snow melts, we get flooded. My town just can't handle snow very well. Your pictures makes me want to move to Michigan! I love your backyard.


----------



## kaeisme (Oct 12, 2006)

It looks so pretty..as long as it is not here tho...I am such a cold wuss..LOL


----------



## Anna (Oct 12, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! ITS COMMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hides under blankey*


----------



## Leony (Oct 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mandy_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Snow is so pretty to look at, but then you have to drive in it and I absolutely HATE it! If I had no where to drive to then I wouldn't mind if it snowed for a while





Plus once cars start driving in it, it looks all dirty and ugly on the streets. LoL.

LOL ditto.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I luv snow! Everythings so peaceful and pretty.


----------



## LilDee (Oct 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok, it looks pretty, BUT please keep it in your end of the world, I don't want it here!! lol ditto!


----------



## Sophster (Oct 12, 2006)

Aww, Im so jealous, I love snow! - I cant wait for it to snow here (Im sure it will!)


----------



## monniej (Oct 12, 2006)

beautiful pics! i've been resisting putting on my winter coat, but this morning it was 36 degrees! i'm in the lower peninsula of michigan. no snow yet, put i feel it comin'!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Oct 12, 2006)

I live in Minnesota, and it started xsnowing outside 2 days ago! and, it's not ewven halloween yet! ouchy it's cold!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 12, 2006)

oh, my god! how pretty. that's so ironic, though. i hope it doesn't snow here that early!


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 12, 2006)

The pics are pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

Pretty pics



I dont see snow too often


----------



## Kathy (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, we're supposed to have flurries this weekend to the west of us... Ew! LOL! I'm not looking forward to the snow yet! LOL! Well...I'm way West of you in NY and we are in the middle of a friggin' blizzard right now. It started with rain this morning, then turned to sleet, and now everything is a sheet of ice and trees are losing huge branches and power lines are falling down and there is a "No Unneccesary Travel" warning out. It sure looks pretty, but it's treacherous! And it's showing no signs of slowing down. I think I might stay home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow... awesome pics!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I love snow...puts me in the mood for Christmas!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 13, 2006)

It's 86 degrees here right now. lol. I miss the snow every once in awhile, though (I'm originally from Minnesota).


----------



## Lia (Oct 14, 2006)

I never saw snow in my life.


----------



## nehcterg (Nov 26, 2006)

I just stumbled across a few more picures. These are from October 12th, the day after the original post. I think we had about 8-10 inches on the ground at this time.


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 26, 2006)

Snow? I wish i could see snow. I've never seen it.


----------



## LilDee (Nov 26, 2006)

omg, it started snowing here yesterday.. it's all pretty and white and christmassy here now





Next week is supposed to be frikkin' cold though!!


----------



## Lia (Nov 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LittleMissV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Snow? I wish i could see snow. I've never seen it. Haha, we're 2. Hot countries are sometimes boring


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Nov 26, 2006)

I Love Snow! We had snow when visiting Glacier National Park in northern Montana and in Yellowstone NationalPark, Wyoming side...this was in early September!!! I Loved It!!!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 26, 2006)

bollock GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GO SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chreistmas in like a soon




RIGHT???????? IO wished for a brand new thinga magoger.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 26, 2006)

it's been a while since I've seen snow, but I only like looking at it from far away.. I'm a warm weather girl


----------



## David (Nov 26, 2006)

The snow is very pretty. It has snowed a few times in my life here in the deep south, but everything shuts down. They do throw some sand on icy streets, but that's about it.


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 26, 2006)

It started snowing here this morning and I now have two inches of snow on the ground. And we are supposed to be getting 3-4 more inches.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 26, 2006)

you know whats wierd? Its november and here in Cincinnati, we are yet to get any snow fall...not that I am complaining.

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif bollock GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GO SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chreistmas in like a soon



RIGHT???????? IO wished for a brand new thinga magoger.
Are...are you drunk?


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 26, 2006)

I wish we had some snow here. We got some last year on christmas eve morning but was gone before I went to bed. Where I lived in Pa we always had a bunch of snow. It started snowing before my birthday. I miss it sooo much.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 26, 2006)

We're getting some next week


----------

